# What is your weakness?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Got this idea while reading another thread by Monisator.

What is your weakness? When it comes to survival/prepping/camping/hiking gear, what can't you get enough of? 

For me it's:

Flashlights
Backpacks
Knives

Would be guns too but they're a little more pricey so those are purchased slowly.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Toilet paper
Meat


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

My weakness is Imodium.

As you all know I own Buck Bored's Colon Blow™. The Buck Bored's Colon Blow™ tastes so dang good, sometimes I eat it, even when I do not need it. For those time, I sometimes need a box or two of Imodium just to slow things down (if you know what I mean). So whenever Imodium on sale, I buy it by the case!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

building stuff, I really like setting up a bol.


----------



## 101Vet (Jan 25, 2016)

Flashlights for sure. And batteries. So mostly I like flashlights that don't require many batteries 

I just feel like after SHTF, we will be sitting there saying, man, you can't EVER have too many flashlights.

Agree with Sasquatch about guns, but the price keeps me away, too. Still trying to build the "minimum arsenal" I think we need.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree with you all I also have a flash light fetish -it is like oooooooooouuuuuuhhhh shiny my pretty.


----------



## 101Vet (Jan 25, 2016)

My current obsession:

The CREE Ultrafire Torch.

Robot Check

It takes 1 AA! That's all! I have one stashed...well, everywhere.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

cool have to look that up.
awe, damn I'm on that like white on rice on a paper plate in a blizzard


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Toilet paper
> Meat


Eat enough meat and you'll need all the TP.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

101Vet said:


> My current obsession:
> 
> The CREE Ultrafire Torch.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ Don't like the negative reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Lead.... I just keep getting more


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have that exact flashlight. About two years old, still a kicking. 
Put a lithium battery in there, and it will definitely stun your eyes. 
Worth every bit of seven dollars.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Security. 
I have enough guns and ammo to supply an army I think. hopefully more than I will ever use in a life time. 
I have a pretty good security system set up with 32 cameras- good as long as I can keep the system powered. I can monitor every inch of my property from my monitor, phone or Ipad while away from home
I am re fencing the entire property with no climb taller fencing and will probably string barbed wire on top of that. . wont stop someone who is very determined but hopefully slow them down.
I have guard dogs and geese so I will know if anyone tries to access my property but that's only half the battle. 

Unfortunately unless it is just a couple invaders, I'm going to have problems. I am trying to be realistic about this and don't have the attitude I see from so many people here that I am invincible just because I have a gun in my hands. If a gang mobs us it probably wont turn out well. I'm no wanna be rambo and don't have illusions that I am. There are 4 sides to this property and I can't be everywhere. 

I keep thinking I need some sort of obstacle or traps to knock out a few without having to use guns. maybe some punji pits? just have to be able to close off until needed so animals or people don't accidently get caught in them. Just another project I don't have time for.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Got this idea while reading another thread by Monisator.
> 
> What is your weakness? When it comes to survival/prepping/camping/hiking gear, what can't you get enough of?
> 
> ...


Me at Cabella's today.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Water Storage, location (really need to move but can't afford to).


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

more home security and water storage and location at the moment


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

What's my weakness?
Well, I can resist anything except temptation! :lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Security.
> I have enough guns and ammo to supply an army I think. hopefully more than I will ever use in a life time.
> I have a pretty good security system set up with 32 cameras- good as long as I can keep the system powered. I can monitor every inch of my property from my monitor, phone or Ipad while away from home
> I am re fencing the entire property with no climb taller fencing and will probably string barbed wire on top of that. . wont stop someone who is very determined but hopefully slow them down.
> ...


I am into the security as well. Like you, I have enough fire power but wife and I can't cover everything. I added cameras to the alarm system and started installing higher fencing. I have barbed wire that will go up and be placed strategically when the time is right. Solar motion lights work well for when the power is out and I have provisions to board up from the inside. We will do fine with 2, 3, maybe 5 intruders. The stragglers. 5 to 15 will be pressing it, and anything more we will be overwhelmed. I have exit strategies if acted on in time, but if surrounded it's over. They can wait us out or burn us out. Security is a major concern of mine. Only so much 2 people can do. I have always been a fighter so if it comes down to it I will go down fighting, but it won't end well.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Food storage. I would like to work on 3 months, then 6, then a year. Another is alternative power. Finally, more hand tools for farming and lumber.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Flashlights
Knives
Ammo


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My illness can cause a found rear takedown detent to morph into an entire AR-15.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> My illness can cause a found rear takedown detent to morph into an entire AR-15.


That's funny, right there! I thought I was bad the time I bought a rifle to go with a scope I didn't need.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Security, Medical and Power.

We have weapons and ammo. However, with 2 adults, 1 teen and a 7 year old we would be hard pressed to protect ourselves, home, and stockpile if we were surprised by a group of people. Our current home is on a little over 2 acres but is right on the road, so we are in no way hidden from others. With the woods behind us people could sneak up on us. We are looking for a better location that is off the beaten path, but those places are hard to come by in our area. 

Medical- we have stock piled the normal items such as first aid, bandages, peroxide, tons of over the counter stuff some fish pills. However, in the last two weeks we have tried to manage illness on our own and ended up at the doctor getting prescriptions. We are really trying to learn how to handle the normal illnesses that come along without the help of doctors. We failed at it twice during the past few weeks. I am wondering if SHTF if we will just have to be sick longer if we can't find a way to combat bronchitis and acute sinus infections. We have also stored some essential oils and have had some success with using them for illness, fever, womb healing, poison ivy. I figure most people would not steal these from us since they would not know how to use them. 

Power- We have flash lights, batteries, gas, propane, etc. We are currently looking into a few solar options. We would like a generator but then the problem comes with having to have the fuel to keep it going. We have ordered some of those solar lamps you put outside along the driveway thinking that we could move them inside at night to help provide light. This would save our batteries for the flashlights.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

For me I collect knifes so , knifes is one and I have a thing for flashlights ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, yes tp is a must ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, save the cardboard tube in the tp ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you cut it in to strips and you have something dry to start a fire with ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I keep a plastic zip-lock baggie full of it in my back pack ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mine would be bags and other such items.
I've got a 3-day pack, a hiking pack, two single-strap bags, two sling bags, and a leg strap "pouch".
I've got a fanny pack for when I go running. (keeps the Glock safe and concealed)
I've got a butt sack full of med supplies to attach to any bag with molle.
I've got a motorcycle backpack I found on clearance that is supposed to slip over the long bars on one of those high-backed seats. I got that one because of the numerous carry handles and the integrated frame rails for rigidity. It can almost be used like a dufflebag. Quite dynamic. It was my BOB until I found the hiking pack.

I received the new 2016 Maxpedition catalog last week. It may, or may not, have a few drool spots in it.

Previously, my fetish was also flashlights.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My weakness isn't material. I guess I'd term it self-confidence. I can easily feel overwhelmed looking at the big picture. Guys like me are outnumbered hundreds to one by the sheeple. What chance do we have against their influence on our lives. TPTB and the sheeple are in control of everything except my tiny bubble of sanity, and others like mine, but too few, too few. I wonder sometimes if it would have been better if I'd never started down this path; if I were just ignorant and happy.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I wonder sometimes if it would have been better if I'd never started down this path; if I were just ignorant and happy.


I think the same thing every single day. would it be better to just go with the flow and ignore what is happening? how do we teach ourselves not to see everything for the potential threat it may cause? I have lived in survival mode for as long as I can remember. Everyday I get ready for the what if's that never happen. I cause myself hours of work every day in hopes that my family will not suffer. I ask myself why every single day. I do not know how to blindly follow the crowd and I'm to smart to not figure out that what is happening in the world is a threat to the future of our freedom as well as our lives. Anyone figure this one out, let me know.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I think the same thing every single day. would it be better to just go with the flow and ignore what is happening? how do we teach ourselves not to see everything for the potential threat it may cause? I have lived in survival mode for as long as I can remember. Everyday I get ready for the what if's that never happen. I cause myself hours of work every day in hopes that my family will not suffer. I ask myself why every single day. I do not know how to blindly follow the crowd and I'm to smart to not figure out that what is happening in the world is a threat to the future of our freedom as well as our lives. Anyone figure this one out, let me know.


"By failing to prepare, you are preparing to fail" - Benjamin Franklin

Striving to be ready, come what may, is far more appealing than the alternative.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Oil lamps. My wife and I enjoy antiquing most weekends. It's everything that I can do not to purchase every oil lamp and lantern that I see. I have a ton of them, but it's hard to resist one that's a great price or that I don't have in the collection. During a storm, I pull them out when everyone else is pulling out their flash lights.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Guns, Guitars, Redheads and Good Whiskey


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Restless. I feel the greatest danger would when you get bored. For instance on the movie "all quiet on the western front" the butterfly scene comes to mind. My nature is restless. I don't have trouble focusing..I have trouble maintaining interest. 

In terms of earthly possessions, I would say my ability to create power is limited.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

something tell me you like octopus and transformers 
Sam, what is all this goo on here? you put the all spark were? inn there? in another human body? 
your weaknesses power? or the ability to create it?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Like no generator, solar panels...shit like that ya.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok yah I can see that ruining some ones day. but me nope I could live just fine without electricity just more work.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Whiskey
Good Beer,
Knives,
backpacks. (need to sell or trade a few)
ammo/guns
my dogs.
But I am pretty good at keeping myself in check, Oh look a shinny object....


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

A few people in here said they have a thing for flashlights, this is hands down my dream flashlight (it falls into the category of 'Holy Sh*t')...

XeVision HID Xenon and LED Lighting Technology for Aerospace, Marine, Military, and Industry - HID searchlights


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My tiny dogs who are my friends and...
defending the front of the property if ever needed. it's wide open.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Anything made by Coleman! Lanterns,stoves,heaters.


----------

